# Red Devil or Flowerhorn



## JSchmidt13 (Mar 11, 2017)

So I've recently got back in to the Cichlid world as usual I started with with one 40 gal now I have recently got 3 more of Craig's list 2 being 55 gallon I don't have the exact measurements but I will putting them up soon I just gotta dive in my garage first but I know for sure they are long but I'm very very interested in the Red Devil's he would definitely be by himself but I recently found out more about Flowerhorns they are very cool fish, my question which one would have a better personality I want them to be comfortable with Human interaction, and I know that 55 would be pushing it for 1 of these guys I want a 125 for him but my Fiancé would kill me if I got another tank especially one that size....for only one fish so if you have any experience having either one of these by themselves and how playful can they be!!! Thanks 
Also I do know Flowerhorns are not from Central America there from Asia...right or are they a Man made hybrid???


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

You can not keep either fish in a 55gal long term. They are simply much, much too large. Some people will tell you a 75gal for one solo fish would be bare minimum; after 20 years of keeping them, I say a 90gal is absolutely bare minimum. If you are not able to have a tank that large, then please do some research on species that would be appropriate in a 55gal for life - Texas, Jack Dempsey, Convicts, so on and so forth. But a 55gal for a devil/midas or a FH would be a grow out tank to last 6 months before needing an upgrade.

Flowerhorns are a man-made hybrid with unknown origins.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

If you are looking for an interactive fish to keep as a wet pet both of those would make great choices. But I agree with SK, that you can't keep either one long term in a 55. They get big. Unfortunately you will often see lots of pics of people keeping FHs in smaller tanks (common in asia) but for the happiness of your fish, I wouldn't recommend it. You will enjoy them more in a larger tank.


----------



## JSchmidt13 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info, the last thing I want is a unhappy fish so I'll be selling one of the 55s and looking for a 100 gallon would that work for 1 of these guys? But which one would be have more personality I'm really falling in love with these Flowerhorns they look super fun also any suggestions for 55 gal wich currently have yellow labs and plecos in it I had 9 Demasoni but 1 bullied the other ones to death he lives in a 29 gallon by himself and he has never been his nasty little self since I put him in there I feel bad I might return him but he is also my favorite, any suggestions


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Sure, a 100gal would be great as a tank for a solo FH or devil/midas. As par as personality, generally they're basically the same. Personality depends a lot on the actual individual - some will be calmer, less aggressive; others extremely aggressive, etc., as they mature. But either one will be friendly and interactive and have aggression (which is why it would need to be by itself unless you get a REALLY large tank). So it basically boils down to which fish you prefer the physical look of.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to comment on the 55gal. Demasoni need to be kept in a colony of at LEAST 12 individuals, with only a couple males and a great number more of females, or what you experienced is what happens. The dominant fish kills off everyone else. Demasoni are EXTREMELY con-specific aggressive, meaning they are hyper aggressive towards others of their own species. So, 1 or 12 at minimum in a tank.

Are you wanting to switch the 55gal over to South or Central Americans even though you're going to do a bigger tank for a FH or midas, or would you like to work with the African mbuna you have in it?


----------



## JSchmidt13 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you soo much for the responses and yeah I love the Africans after 7 years of owning cichlids I've never had them so it's new and fun learning about them so I plan on leaving them in the 55 gallon since they are doing good, and I'm getting a Flowerhorn I've decided but I had no idea how many different kinds there are I really like the look of the Red Apple ones do you know a good place to buy high quality ones I don't have many Aquatic stores near me...do they sell them online but that has always scared me! Also I think I'm just going to give my blue demon to my dad lol he'll love him


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

JSchmidt13 said:


> Thank you soo much for the responses and yeah I love the Africans after 7 years of owning cichlids I've never had them so it's new and fun learning about them so I plan on leaving them in the 55 gallon since they are doing good, and I'm getting a Flowerhorn I've decided but I had no idea how many different kinds there are I really like the look of the Red Apple ones do you know a good place to buy high quality ones I don't have many Aquatic stores near me...do they sell them online but that has always scared me! Also I think I'm just going to give my blue demon to my dad lol he'll love him


You don't have to buy them online. I have had a few fairly decent quality specimens from LFS that started out as super crappy, pale, beat up things in some water. FH are all about a good diet, and very clean water. Since they are a man-made hybrid, and have been line bred into oblivion they tend to not have the greatest immune systems and are very susceptible to disease. They're quirky, fun, smart and make a very great wet pet if you have the space/time and dedication for them. Good luck!


----------

